# >46" tv



## p00nage (28. Oktober 2010)

Also ich war heut wieder ma  im Mediamarkt und mich weng umgeschaut ( schau seit 2 Monaten nach nen neuen TV) und da sind mir der LE46C650, der LE46C750 und der PS50C6970. Ist alles von Samsung  gibt es Alternativen ? was würdet ihr wählen? Abstand sind zwischen knapp 2m bis ca 3,5m fenster sind im Rücken des TV´s und der Imput lag hat bei mir nicht höchste Prio. so in etwa wie beim ue40b8090 würde mir durchaus langen


----------



## FatBoo (31. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> Also ich war heut wieder ma  im Mediamarkt und mich weng umgeschaut ( schau seit 2 Monaten nach nen neuen TV) und da sind mir der LE46C650, der LE46C750 und der PS50C6970. Ist alles von Samsung  gibt es Alternativen ? was würdet ihr wählen? Abstand sind zwischen knapp 2m bis ca 3,5m fenster sind im Rücken des TV´s und der Imput lag hat bei mir nicht höchste Prio. so in etwa wie beim ue40b8090 würde mir durchaus langen



bei 2m Abstand könnten die 46" reichen, bei 3,5m könnte man noch eine Nummer größer wählen.

Preislimit?

Die Samsung B-Serie sollte man nicht mehr kaufen!


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

ja klar kauf ich die b serie nimmer aber daran wollte ich nur deutlich machen da mir der inputlag von ihm ausreichen würde für ps3 zocken  also ohne 3d so 800-900 mit 3 d sollte es net über 1200 sein außer man bekommt auf einmal viel mehr fürs geld


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

also 1500 würd ich schon ausgeben.. da gabs mal bei mm von samsung ein angebot, glaub 2000€ für nen led 3d tv, 46" incl. 3d blu ray player und 2 brillen. der tv alleine 1800 oder so, ka.. jedenfalls kannst du da auch gut handeln wenn du mehr als nur ein produkt nimmst, miußt nur gut labern können.


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

ich brauch aber keinen player und wozu 2000€ ausgeben länger wie 3-5 jahre hält er eh net und brillen sind oft nur die billigen mit batterie dabei net die mit akku


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

kann man ja tauschen. denk mal drüber nach, wie oft und wie lange wirst du den tv nutzen? ich würd lieber woanders sparen, zb alk, tabak, usw.


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

hehe trinke keinen alk  naja mir ist TON> BILD und 1200 für 3 jahre nutzung ist mmn nach nicht schlecht, ich kann auch damit leben das es kein LED ist weil sowas brauch ich nicht


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

ich hab kein 3d, das ding kostete vor einem jahr 2000, und der soll locker 5j halten, hoff ich.


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

dann schau dir ma den c750 und den c7700 an und sag mir ob dir nen aufpreis für 800€ oder so wert wäre, nur damit der bissl dünner ist


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

hat der eine nicht led? der kleinere meine ich nicht..


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

jo das ist das einzige was du siehst und das nur äußerlich, sonst mmn nichts


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

naja led ist schon was.. muß man aber selber wissen, hat man das geld oder nicht.


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

naja was soll man von LED haben außer viel weniger Geld in der Tasche? Tankst du bei der Tankstelle auch V-Power obwohl es normales Super auch tun würde ?


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

ich hab led. und es ist besser. und ja, beim motorrad tanke ich v-power 100.


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

ja was ist besser ? weil auf der Artikelbeschreibung bei Kontrast zb Mega statt Super steht ?  ist alles nur Marketing, sonst würde ja niemand nen LED kaufen außer er will unbedingt was sehr flaches für die wand.


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

ähm du hast da nicht so die ahnung, oder? erstmal der verbrauch, dann die farbwiedergabe, kontrast, schwarzwert, farbbereich usw.. bei einem normalen lcd werden als hintergrundbeleuchtung billige leuchtstoffröhren benutzt, und die, wie wohl einige nicht wissen, strahlen in einem kalten blauen farbbereich was vom auge nicht so gut aufgenommen werden kann. zu dem da das kälter ist können warme, rötliche farben nicht so wiedergegeben werden wie man gerne hätte. bei nem led tv hingegen ist das prinzip das gleiche wie ein lcd, nur statt leuchtstoffröhren sitzen da leds. und diese strahlen im für menschen besser sichtbaren warmen/rötlichen bereich, daher die besseren werte..


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

Du bist nicht richtig informiert oder? schwarzwert hat der C750 auf niveau von nem plasma= besser als der normale LED, hat weniger probleme mit clouding und taschenlampen, und Stromverbrauch. Kontrast Ultra zu Mega  Stromverbrauch nach IEC 62087 Ed. 2 140W zu 165W und im ECO Mode sinds nur noch 20W Unterschied und zudem geben LED kälteres Licht ab


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

naja der angegebene schwarzwert kann auch anders erzeugt worden sein. dennoch ist die farbwidergabe sowie kontrast am ende besser, das geht einfach nicht mit nem normalen lcd. ausser du kannst die physikalischen gesetze ausser kraft setzen. und das mit dem taschenlampen stimmt auch nicht mehr so, mit der richtigen einstellung hat man sie, mit ner anderen richtigen einstellung sieht man nix. dafür hast du beim lcd teilweise richtige balken die leuchten, eben von den röhren, nur da sie größer sind fällts nicht so auf. led ist besser, glaubs einfach.


----------



## Xion4 (31. Oktober 2010)

Mal ganz im Ernst Leute, bei dem Sitzabstand ist alles über 37" Schwachsinn, und wird ausser bei Full HD Material ein schlechtes Bild erzeugen. Sitze selbst auf 3-4m Abstand bei nem 40" und bei digitalem TV körnt das Bild schon recht stark.

Natürlich ists okay, wenn man zukunftsorientiert kauft, was großes zu nehmen, wenn man denn mal ein größeres Wohnzimmer plant, aber ansonstn würd ich mich zumindest etwas an die Faustregel 10" pro meter halten.


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

sorry, das ist schwachsinn. ich hab nen 46" und sitze meist nicht mehr als 1.5m davon entfernt, das ding sieht einfach nur super aus. vielleicht falsch eingestellt? jedenfalls deine formel galt für röhren tv, aber nicht mehr für die heutigen. heute heißt die alte neue regel: desto größer desto besser, ab 1.5m.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (31. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> Du bist nicht richtig informiert oder? schwarzwert hat der C750 auf niveau von nem plasma= besser als der normale LED, hat weniger probleme mit clouding und taschenlampen, und Stromverbrauch. Kontrast Ultra zu Mega  Stromverbrauch nach IEC 62087 Ed. 2 140W zu 165W und im ECO Mode sinds nur noch 20W Unterschied und zudem geben LED kälteres Licht ab



Mein 46 Zoll LED soll im Normalbetrieb(Durchschnittswert) nur 105 Watt benötigen.
SAMSUNG UE46B6000
http://www.my-green-power.de/index....niedrigem-stromverbrauch&catid=36:neuigkeiten

Der C 750 dagegen im Normalbetrieb etwa 145 Watt. 

Der Schwarzwert ist vielleicht ok, aber diese LCD-Beleuchtungstechniken erlaubt keine Wunder - egal ob Leuchtstoffröhre oder EdgeLED - mit GlobalDimming ist die Lichtquelle bzw. Lichtverteilung nunmal hinter dem schwarzen Bereich und leuchtet durch. Wirklich Abhilfe schafft hier, wenn auch nicht 100% perfekt, nur Full-LED mit Local-Dimming. 
Aber richtig ist auch, dass EdgeLED den Bildschirm nicht ganz so gleichmäßig wie Leuchtstoffröhren ausleuchten und es zu Flashlights je nach Einstellungen und Anwendung kommen kann.

*"Weniger Stromverbrauch  *

_Nahezu alle guten Flat-TVs haben  heute ein energiesparendes Konzept. Besonders gute Energiewerte lassen  sich mit der LED-Technik erreichen, die mit niedrigem Verbrauch  hervorragende Helligkeit erzielt, weil die Leuchtdioden besonders  wirtschaftlich Elektrizität in Licht umwandeln. Bis zu 40 Prozent Strom  können bei gleicher Bildschirmgröße gegenüber herkömmlichen LCD-Flat-TVs  gespart werden."

_Kommt halt auch immer darauf an, für was der TV genutzt werden soll. Wenn ich Kinofilmonlyfan bin, kauf ich mir wohl keinen LCD. Aber mein TV läuft relativ lange am Tag(sei es als TV, für Videospiele, als Bilderrahmen oder in Verbindung mit Musik_) _und eher selten mal ein Film, von daher ist für mich der Stromverbrauch interessant. Einen EcoMode gibt´s natürlich auch bei Geräten mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung.


----------



## Xion4 (31. Oktober 2010)

Klar falsch eingestellt  Mal im Ernst, die Körnung kommt nicht vom LCD, die kannst du in jedem Kaufhaus nachvollziehen an dem ein Receiver angeschlossen ist. Ein Fernseher kann das Bild auch nur so gut darstellen wie er es bekommt, und das TV Bild in Deutschland ist nunmal gerade bei einigen Sendern und Sendungen unter aller Sau.

Aber ich gebe zu, mein 2 Jahre alter Samsung ist mit Sicherheit kein technisches Meisterwerk.

Du wirst sehen, geh bei dem schlechten Bild ein paar Meter weiter weg und zack, das Bild ist passend und dem Gerät entsprechend. Alles andere ist nur der Größenwahn, und 1,5m vom 46" ist totaller Schwachsinn, allein weil du vom Sichtwinkl schon fast eingeschränkt schaust, und somit schon fast deinen Kopf bewegen müsstest um alles zu sehen.

Das ist wie einen 32" als PC-Monitor zu benutzen bei normalem Sitzabstand. Ganz klasse.

PS: und diese "Faustregel" hat nichts mit Röhren oder LCD zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit Sichtwinkel. Kann aber gut als Anhaltspunkt verwendet werden. 

Ich mein, ihr setzt euch im Kino ja auch nicht in die erste Reihe oder===??

Hingegen ist deine Faustregel, the bigger the better einfach nichts  anderes als pure "Angeberei" und sinnloses Geld verbrennen. Ab 1,5m, mal  im Ernst, wie soll das gehen? Ich sitz von meinem 24" Monitor knapp 1m  entfernt, und größer sollte er definitiv nicht sein, denn noch kann ich  alles auf einen Blick sehen.


----------



## Portvv (31. Oktober 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> sorry, das ist schwachsinn. ich hab nen 46" und sitze meist nicht mehr als 1.5m davon entfernt, das ding sieht einfach nur super aus. vielleicht falsch eingestellt? jedenfalls deine formel galt für röhren tv, aber nicht mehr für die heutigen. heute heißt die alte neue regel: desto größer desto besser, ab 1.5m.



da kann ich sash eigentlich nur zu sprechen sitze selbst vor einem 52" LED  bei 2 m sitzabstand und finde das weder zu nah dran noch den tv zu gross. allerdings ist auch klar desto grösser die bildfläche bzw. je näher man dran sitzt desto körniger wirkt das bild was aber wie sash schon sagte durch feintuning grösstenteils in den griff zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

@xion: naja ich muß meinen kopf da nicht bewegen und seh alles. das passt schon. und ja, das normale tv bild ist absolut kacke. aber mit sky hd sieht das wieder anders aus, glaub mir, so wie ich davor sitze ist es fast wie im kino. bei zb nur 40" bräuchte ich ne lupe um die kleinsten details zu sehen bei 3m abstand.. also mein bett zb steht knapp über 3m entfernt, und da ist mir der 46" schon wieder fast du klein. schau dir mal ne blu ray 30min bei nur 1.5m entfernung an, dann geh wieder zurück und die siehst ein das ding ist zu klein..


----------



## Portvv (31. Oktober 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Klar falsch eingestellt  Mal im Ernst, die Körnung kommt nicht vom PC, die kannst du in jedem Kaufhaus nachvollziehen an dem ein Receiver angeschlossen ist. Ein Fernseher kann das Bild auch nur so gut darstellen wie er es bekommt, und das TV Bild in Deutschland ist nunmal gerade bei einigen Sendern und Sendungen unter aller Sau.
> 
> Aber ich gebe zu, mein 2 Jahre alter Samsung ist mit Sicherheit kein technisches Meisterwerk.
> 
> ...



also der sichtwinkel ist absolut inordnung glaub mal , ich muss weder mein kopf drehen noch muss ich mich verrenken um das ganze bild zu sehen, solltest du selber mal austesten, hatte vorher bei gleichen sitzabstand ein 37" gerät zustehen, und jetzt halt nen 52 am ersten tag denkst du wauu du wirst erschlagen von der bilddiagonale aber an den darauf folgenden tagen möchtsest du diese bildgrösse nicht mehr missen, genauso ist auch ein 32"TV durchaus als pc Monitor geeignet wenn er eine schnelle reaktionszeit hat das sind die 81 cm definitiv nicht zu gross, man sollt halt auch selber sich die sache mal angucken um dies einschätzen zukönnen

sorry für doppelpost


----------



## INU.ID (31. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> Also ich war heut wieder ma  im Mediamarkt und  mich weng umgeschaut ( schau seit 2 Monaten nach nen neuen TV) und da  sind mir der LE46C650, der *LE46C750* und der PS50C6970. Ist alles von  Samsung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Samsung LE46C750 116,8 cm (46 Zoll) 3D-LCD-Fernseher (Full-HD, 200Hz, DVB-T/-C)

bzw gleich mit Brille:

Samsung LE46C750 116,8 cm (46 Zoll) 3D-LCD-Fernseher (Full-HD, 200Hz, DVB-T/-C) mit 3D-Brille


----------



## Xion4 (31. Oktober 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> @xion: naja ich muß meinen kopf da nicht bewegen und seh alles. das passt schon. und ja, das normale tv bild ist absolut kacke. aber mit sky hd sieht das wieder anders aus, glaub mir, so wie ich davor sitze ist es fast wie im kino. bei zb nur 40" bräuchte ich ne lupe um die kleinsten details zu sehen bei 3m abstand.. also mein bett zb steht knapp über 3m entfernt, und da ist mir der 46" schon wieder fast du klein. schau dir mal ne blu ray 30min bei nur 1.5m entfernung an, dann geh wieder zurück und die siehst ein das ding ist zu klein..



Hab Sky HD, naja...ist okay, aber sonst...und damit sinds ja auch nur einige Sender die schick sind...der Rest ist eher schlecht, aber genug OffTopic...


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> sorry, das ist schwachsinn. ich hab nen 46" und sitze meist nicht mehr als 1.5m davon entfernt, das ding sieht einfach nur super aus. vielleicht falsch eingestellt? jedenfalls deine formel galt für röhren tv, aber nicht mehr für die heutigen. heute heißt die alte neue regel: desto größer desto besser, ab 1.5m.



teilweise muss ich sash recht geben aber eben nur teilweise, schaut euch zb ma auf der sony homepage um da gibts ne schöne tabelle  und bei LED wäre wenn dann nur local dimming interessant und das ist mir viel zu teuer. auch die min 46" stehen fest ich habs selbst mit nen 40" getestet und das ist zu klein auf der entfernung um die Full HD auflösung zu erkennen . Aber im grund ist die ganze größen Diskussion eh OT, deshalb möchte ich bitten das damit jetzt schluss is mir gehts um nen tv mit 3D bis 1200/1300 und ohne 3D unter 900. Desweiteren soll er einen Inputlag kleiner oder gleich des Ue408090 haben und natürlich 46" oder mehr.


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

du siehst während eines filmes keine taschenlampen oder dergleiche. wenn du geld sparen willst kauf dir den ue6000 46", kostet knapp über 1000€, hat ein kumpel und der ist glücklich.


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> du siehst während eines filmes keine taschenlampen oder dergleiche. wenn du geld sparen willst kauf dir den ue6000 46", kostet knapp über 1000€, hat ein kumpel und der ist glücklich.



hm wie oft soll ichs noch schreiben , mir ist da der aufpreis von 200-300€ zum c650 nicht wert und für 11xx€ bekommt man den c750 mit 3D gibts Meinungen zu den vorgeschlagenen Modellen ausm ersten post? besonders würden mich erfahrungen zum 3D Plasma interessieren


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

geh mal nach mediamart, und lass dir ne brille geben..


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> geh mal nach mediamart, und lass dir ne brille geben..



was willst du ?


----------



## Necrobutcher (31. Oktober 2010)

Für jemanden der sein TV nach 3-5 Jahren schon wieder übern Jordan schicken will machst aber ganzschön mimimi...


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Für jemanden der sein TV nach 3-5 Jahren schon wieder übern Jordan schicken will machst aber ganzschön mimimi...



was willst du ? kannst du auch was produktives beitragen ? 5 Jahre ist doch normal für nen TV ? und darf man in nem Forum nicht mehr nach Unterschieden bzw Erfahrungen fragen ? Ich kann zu der ganzen größen Diskussion nix und kann auch nichts für Sahs der immer mein 46" LED > Rest. Ich hab doch meine Vorstellungen deutlich formuliert nur geht da kaum einer drauf ein und dazu kann ich leider nichts.


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

naja du hast dich doch an diesen einen bereits festgebissen, und ich sage nur was ich machen würde, woran du dich nicht halten mußt. und mein letzter beitrag, mit der brille: geh zum nächsten mediamarkt, lass dir einen panasonic plasma 3d zeigen, mit brille. dann du schauen selber obs ok ist. dann mach das gleiche mit nem lcd und led..


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

ich hab mich net auf einen festgebissen, von samsung gibts 2 Tv für  um die 1200 die 3D können(LE46C750 und der PS50C6970) , und ohne 3D würde ich halt net mehr als 800-900 ausgeben. Das Problem bei Panasonic ist mmn das es zz ja eh kaum 3D content gibt und die Sammy wenigstens 2->3D umrechnen können. Klar sieht nen richtiger 3D Film besser aus, und für 2000€ kann man sich halt schon 2TV´s kaufen  und zum Thema Mediamarkt und anschaun, hab ich bereits schon zur genüge gemacht nur ist das Problem bei den Elektromärkten das die Beleuchtung da drin viel heller ist wie in den eigenen 4-Wänden.


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. November 2010)

Habe den Samsdung PS50 C6970 seit einigen Tagen. Kann ich nur zu raten!
1179,- Bei MM.


----------



## p00nage (1. November 2010)

danke, warum hast du dich für den c6970 und gegen c750 entschieden ? Hab hier noch nen guten thread dazu gefunden http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=138&thread=2661&postID=7#7


----------



## ThePlayer (1. November 2010)

Hast du schon mal über ein Plasma nachgedacht, bei der Größe vielleicht sinnvoll.


----------



## p00nage (1. November 2010)

wie gessagt bin nicht abgeneigt von plasma deswegen auch der c6970 in der auswahl, nur zb der S20E von Pana gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## ThePlayer (1. November 2010)

Wenn der Panasonic dir nicht gefällt, wie sieht es mit LG aus.


----------



## p00nage (1. November 2010)

jo ich weis das die PK Serie nicht schlecht ist  jedoch bin ich fast soweit das ich doch gern 3D hätte


----------

